# SURVEY: What device/eReader do you use to read your Kindle books?



## alexnewton (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello fans of Kindle books. What device do you use to read your Kindle books?
(Pleas vote to see the results.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a kindle eReader. I _have_ a smartphone and tablet, and they both have the kindle app, but I only very _very_ rarely actually read on them.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't read e-books on anything but an e-ink Kindle.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

crebel said:


> I don't read e-books on anything but an e-ink Kindle.


Same here.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Your results are likely to be skewed since you are on a forum that initially started for people who owned Kindles 
Most of us old-timers would rather read on e-ink than any other options (generally speaking).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Kindles only. When I say kindles I mean the e-ink devices. 

Although I have a fire, android tablet and phone, I don't read on them. Not more than a couple of pages when in a waiting room, but I usually give up. I just can't read on anything tablet like.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

I downloaded the Kindle app and read ebooks on my computer.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I've only read on a Fire tablet. The 1st gen until I upgraded to the HDX and now I'm using the HDX 8.9. If/when they stop making the larger Fire tablets, I'll probably go to Samsung and use the Kindle app from there. Gotta have my black bg and white text for reading.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I only voted for Kindle e-reader. I have _very_ occasionally used other devices -- mostly my phone -- but that was out of pure desperation.


----------



## lroncayo1 (Jun 14, 2017)

The survey only allowed 3 options, but I use 4. In order of preference/usage:

- Paperwhite - for most reading (hammock, walking, etc)
- Laptop (2) - next best option
- Desktop (2) - when there are links and large images
- Smartphone (1) - can be good for forcing myself to slow down and read instead of parse


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I mainly use my Kindle Paperwhite, and mainly read unillustrated fiction. For books with color illustrations or hyperlinks, I use the Kindle app on my iPad.  Also use the app to read book samples, and usually buy books via the iPad rather than directly from the Kindle. I just find it a lot easier to navigate on the iPad, especially if I want to skim user reviews.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

I use an iPad - 2nd generation and still going strong!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My experience is that Kindle Books are best read on a Kindle ereader....


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

I almost always use the Kindle paperwhite. I love it. If I'm in a waiting room and have some time I'll read on my phone, but I haaaaaaaaate reading on tablets and smartphones.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

I love my Fire, but I often read eBooks on my phone.  It's so handy.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Kindle Fire for me, used primarily when working out on an elliptical trainer. It fits conveniently and securely in the reading matter tray when turned on its side. I use an old Touch for bathroom reading, when I don't have paper books or mags queued up.
WPG


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I read on my Fire 8 HD . I love it. It has a long battery life and I like the little larger screen.


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Android tablet with the Kindle app.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Kindle Oasis 2017... just got it on release day last month. Before that: Oasis 2016...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Kindle paperwhite for almost all my fiction reading. I'll occasionally use laptop or desktop to review or proof an ebook with the Kindle previewer, but actual pleasure reading happens on the Kindle.


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

Kindle Paperwhite only


----------



## alexnewton (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you so much for all your answers so far. Although this forum is founded on Kindle users, I found it very interesting to see how many readers use Smartphones in this survey.


----------



## BookWurm (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm on my fourth kindle, a PaperWhite, 2nd generation. I pass the old one's down through the family, usually full of the books in my library. (some 3,000+)


----------



## carlhackman (Feb 23, 2018)

I use a Kindle Fire 7" version which was on offer and even though it does a lot of other things I only ever use it for reading. I also bought one for my wife as we are both avid readers and can drain a battery in a day LOL. I do like them and they recharge very quickly. For the price they are definitely worth grabbing one if you haven't the budget for the paperwhite or other dedicated eReaders.


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

Kindle DX, perfect size for me, use it daily.


----------



## Michaelshu (Mar 2, 2018)

I use a kindle eReader!


----------

